# Doormat



## robertvwelty (Oct 3, 2007)

By far the best "DOORMAT" ever! Haha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's a doormat!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

When they get that big, they get tough and chewy and taste like rubber.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I know it's not real, so why do I still want to stick it? LOL


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Wonder if it scares the @#$% of you when you step on it.


----------



## flounderman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Check out my catch for the Year!
Praying 2018 will be a better year!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Its the biggest one I've seen this year.


----------

